# new log in chalk ck



## spry (Apr 7, 2004)

close to the end, huge tree hanging diagonally into center stream , currently no problem to pass on the left (or even under it on right) probably won't move until next high flows as the creek is on the way out for boating


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

It has been there for 3 seasons now, I doubt it is going anywhere anytime soon. I keep contemplating wading in there early season and cutting it out.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/chalk-creek-sneak-log-31123.html

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/tree-in-the-browns-creek-sneak-25759.html


----------



## spry (Apr 7, 2004)

this is a new one lower down .logan. you will know when you see it , it is hanging down off other trees into the middle


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I "inherited" a pair of waders yesterday, and have a friend who owns property along the bank....as soon as the flow drops back to base I will hop in with my trusty Husky and try to remove them both.


----------

